# How to reset ink pad counter Epson Workforce 30



## connie lawrence (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a Epson Workforce 30 that I have rarely used. I now have sublimation ink & had problems getting a clean nozzle -so I did several head cleanings & now have Error to Service part- which is the ink pad-I was told that I could reset the ink pad counter by a company that supplies my ink. I have looked online & still can not figure out how to do this. Please send suggestions


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Here is a link to the ink pad reset utility.

Epson Ink Pads Info - Epson America, Inc.

BUT if your ink pads are really full you can damage your printer.

Who is your ink vendor?

Can they explain why you got this message?

-James


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

connie lawrence said:


> I have a Epson Workforce 30 that I have rarely used. I now have sublimation ink & had problems getting a clean nozzle -so I did several head cleanings & now have Error to Service part- which is the ink pad-I was told that I could reset the ink pad counter by a company that supplies my ink. I have looked online & still can not figure out how to do this. Please send suggestions


As James has pointed out about the reset be careful. Basically it should only be used to get you through your immediate printing.

Since your WF30 is now end of life suggest to look at the WF1100, you can get one from Cobra with a _replaceable waste pad solution built in_, or you can get the WF1100 cheap from Epson, Office Max, Staples etc often on sale.

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began

Pssst BTW you don't have to pay high prices for Sawgrass junk inks either anymore .... look for "HT" inks at the Cobra website.


----------



## connie lawrence (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you! The Epson site did the reset quick & easy.


----------

